# Crystal Caste Battle Hive



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

I've got a couple of the Sabol carrying cases that I've used over the years, their product line is superb and I love what I have. But recently I was in need of another case so I went to my local hobby shop to pick my self up another one, expecting to walk out with a Sabol, but there was a new case on the shelf I had never seen before that caught my eye. It was a solid case made by Crystal Caste, those people who are really popular in the D&D crowd for the dice that they make, and it was called the Battle Hive. Overall it seems to be very similar to the Sabol cases accept the actual square cut outs are half the size of the ones in the Sabol line so you can make them significantly more form fitting. It's also got a handy "hidden" compartment in the lid for storing your gaming accessories like dice, tape measures and the like. My favorite feature has to be the tabs that are placed on each foam insert so that you can pull them out easily.

Overall I like it a lot, my only real complaint is they don't really have much of a product like for it right now. They only sell 1" deep inserts and 2" deep inserts (the case came with 4 of the 1" and 2 of the 2") so if you want to carry around tanks that are larger then a Rhino, or anything of the like, you're gonna have to stack multiple inserts or just look elsewhere. I highly suggest it though if you've got a infantry heavy force and nothing larger then your basic transports, the Battle Hive is a very sturdy and efficient case that I'll be using for years.

Battle Hive at CrystalCaste.com

Anyone else have any decent experience with non Sabol cases?


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

My then fiancee got me one of these for my birthday a few years ago.
I use it to hold my DaemonHunters/Grey Knights (not exactly a model-heavy army), including 2 chimeras and a Land Raider crusader. 

It holds all my GK terminators (21), 2 Dreadnoughts, 28 regular GK SM, and four squads of inquisition storm troopers as well as multiple inquisitors, assassins and retinue pieces.

It's also quite solid, with heavy latches, which is a nice feature. Can't be locked, though, which is a downside (I have a aluminium briefcase ("toolcase") with foam trays that I use in that case).

I'd get more of them if they were still available here. No-one stocks them anymore, and just gettting trays is a pain.


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

I was noticing that while browsing the net for them, I was curious if they had any other varieties. They do have one larger version but even the main site has "SOLD OUT" listed next to all of the Battle Hive stuff. Guess they just didn't sell well, not sure why, the one I have feels a lot better then Sabol cases I own, once again the only real advantage Sabol has in my opinion is just the sheer variety of stuff they sell, which is worth its weight in gold. But the Battle Hive just feels like higher quality.


----------

